# What Advice Can Your Offer To Others Based On Your Life Experiences?



## Ivanchuk (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi All.

Because of our ages we have much more wisdom in life than most younger people. Quite often we have sound advice to give, and just as often, young ones don't listen to us.
My father is 85yo. If I knew half of what he forgot about life I'd be doing great. During your time in life, what advice can you offer to others, adults or children? One thing that I've learned in my time is to never be too quick to anger. When someone gets angry enough, quite often they say and do things that they regret later on when they calm down.
I know it's not easy thing to do, keeping your cool, but with practice it is possible. What advice do you have to share from your life's experiences?

EDIT: My apologies if this topic has already been done. I just noticed the "Advanced Search" option a few seconds ago after the thread was already posted. My bad.


----------



## Fern (Oct 19, 2013)

Being a worry wart is a useless exercise, it solves nothing. Most times, what you worry about, turns out to be not as bad as you thought it was going to be. Don't waste your energy by worrying.


----------



## Anne (Oct 19, 2013)

I agree about worry; wish I could stop doing it.     So true about anger - learn to hold your tongue and think before you speak.  Many times, it is fear that provokes anger; someone is afraid, and anger is their first response.  Keep cool; see if you can find out what's really wrong.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2013)

I would tell them to enjoy the present, enjoy every day of their life, live in the moment because it will soon be history.  Too many people young and old dwell on things in the past that make them unhappy, and they cannot change.  Others spend their days fearing what's to come in the future and worrying about that.

All the while, they are wasting the most precious of times, their life in the present...that's what will make a pleasant memory for tomorrows to come.  And if your time has come, and you're taken from this earth, at least you will have appreciated your time here. :rose:


----------



## littleowl (Oct 20, 2013)

Keep your back to the wall and trust no one you do not know personaly.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 20, 2013)

1.  If you're asked if you can do something, never say "Yes, if..."  always say "No, unless....."
2. Wear sunscreen.


----------



## GDAD (Oct 20, 2013)

kay:Tell the truth, it means you have a lot less to remember!!


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 20, 2013)

Don't say hurtful things in anger, it is impossible to take those words back, and they can strike deep into a person's soul and cause irreparable damage. 

An apology can't take those words back. Nothing can erase them from a person's mind, they are permanently seared into your brain.

My other advice is don't sweat the small stuff, if it's not for real life and death, then, it's not life or death. 

Try to see the humor in life and laugh as much as possible. Stay away from people who are fun sponges as much as possible. They can suck the life right out of a person.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2013)

Ivanchuk said:


> *Quite often we have sound advice to give, and just as often, young ones don't listen to us.*



Exactly ..   that isn't giving advice, it's that nasty word "lecturing". 

1) First of all, make sure that the person who is talking to you is actually soliciting your advice. He or she may just want you to listen, wanting instead understanding and compassion. 
2) Don't assume that everyone wants advice. 
3) You may have some insight into the problem, but you really need to listen to a person first,  to understand the situation...  If, and only if, they actually ASK for advice should you then give it.

(That's my answer... after living through the trying years of three teen-agers.  .. 
and I learned this life lesson early on, because my mother was a lecturer. )


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 20, 2013)

Think for yourself. Don't be swayed by others without checking beyond the hype. This goes for religion, politics, environment or whatever the latest craze is.


----------



## pchinvegas (Oct 20, 2013)

Learn to say "NO" as a people pleaser I spent my younger life trying to make others happy. Learn to do what makes you happy because few others will.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 20, 2013)

Don't sweat the petty things, and don't pet the sweaty things.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 20, 2013)

All of the above.

That 'worry' thing.  Imagine the worst possible outcome. 
Can you stop it happening?  
Yes = do that. 
No  = no point in worrying then is there?  
Just brace yourself and wait. Odds are that the worst won't happen and you'll be quite pleased about that



"Pessimists are never disappointed".


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 20, 2013)

_Always make sure you have clean undies on 'cause you never know what could happen to you when you go out_


----------



## Ivanchuk (Oct 21, 2013)

Hang on tight and love the ones closest to your heart. Forgive them should they cross you. You never know how long they will have them. Your loved ones are the ones who will be there when you fall to pick you back up. The ones who will work their guts out to prevent you from falling to begin with. Settle any petty problems that make you act like children. Don't hold grudges. Giving someone closest to you the "Silent Treatment" and ignoring their phone calls because you had a tiff with them can and does lead you down the road of disaster should the one your angry with pass away. 

This will leave you with a feeling of regret and guilt of the greatest magnitude. Kicking yourself because your last memory of them is a stupid fight over most likely, a dumb ass reason. The way the world is today, being blessed with a family and true friends is a rare thing. Hang onto them. If you are currently feuding with a loved one, try and work it out. Loving someone and forgiving someone isn't always easy. This is why it takes a big heart sometimes. A big heart and the ability to love someone even after they burn you for whatever reason, is a wonderful thing to have. Don't ever let anger ans resentment destroy your heart, because you will never get it back.


----------



## TICA (Oct 21, 2013)

When faced with a decision, write it down along with "what is the best thing that could happen" and "what is the worse thing that could happen."  You'll be surprised how easy it to make that decision when it is laid out in front of you.


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 21, 2013)

I've found that since I was diagnosed with a chronic illness in 2006, that I have learned to have more patience and compassion for people.  I look at people with handicaps, illnesses, etc in a different way, because I know that at some point I could be in their situation.  I never forget that although my illness is bad, that it could be so much worse than it is. Mine was caught early enough. 

I have also learned a lot from my Dad. He has survived 3 different forms of cancer, one of them is supposed to be incurable, Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma. He also has had Prostate cancer as well as several skin cancers. He's a Navy Vet, so I know he's tough. Last year he broke his collar bone playing football with my nephews...he's in his 70's and told his doctor that he was just living life...that's all he knows to do. The broken bones did not heal together, so he had to have surgery, after the surgery he lost use of his right arm/hand, and just recently has finally regained full use. I honestly don't know what else this man could go through. 

I read a quote somewhere a few months ago that says "Refuse to Sink"........that must be my Dad's mottos.......it's mine too now.  I have bad days and good days because of my illness but I refuse to let this define who I am.  So, patience with others and myself, compassion, determination, are things I would pass on to others. 

Another thing..my husband always says, "You think long, you think wrong"...lol I guess that could be good advice too.  Wow, i'm rather long winded here! Sorry!  We Southern girls can get chatty at times!


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 21, 2013)

Thats me too, hell I dont even trust other driver on what their intentions are.


----------



## GDAD (Oct 21, 2013)

That they who die with them most toys WIN!!!!:lofl:


----------



## Amethyst1 (Oct 23, 2013)

When seeking advice, try to find someone who is very knowledgeable about your situation (has the current facts), is honest and cares about you (is not self-serving) It is easy to find one of these, not so easy to find all of these together. Thus, the internet is not a good place because you do not know how much the other actually knows and they will probably not care what happens to you.  Many well intentioned people will lead you the wrong way and that includes therapists and other professionals. Often they do not know what they are talking about, totally.


----------



## GDAD (Oct 23, 2013)

Yesterdays gone, so wake up in a happy mood:goodmorning::woohoo1::bighug:


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 23, 2013)

Amethyst1 said:


> When seeking advice, try to find someone who is very knowledgeable about your situation (has the current facts), is honest and cares about you (is not self-serving) It is easy to find one of these, not so easy to find all of these together. Thus, the internet is not a good place because you do not know how much the other actually knows and they will probably not care what happens to you.  Many well intentioned people will lead you the wrong way and that includes therapists and other professionals. Often they do not know what they are talking about, totally.



:iagree:   Good advice, even with best intention, is only good from the viewpoint of the 'giver.'  The internet is a well of information and education but it's 'advice' and Youtube should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm new on this forum and just browsing. I'm really impressed with a lot of the wisdom in this topic.

My own "words of wisdom" are: don't get old. Old age is a state of mind, having very little to do with your chronological age. Some people are young at 90, some are old at 40. Above all, keep moving; don't stagnate, physically or mentally!


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 24, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> :iagree:   Good advice, even with best intention, is only good from the viewpoint of the 'giver.'  The internet is a well of information and education but it's 'advice' and Youtube should be taken with a grain of salt.



I dont trust anyone on the net with any of my personal problems.
Best way,IMO, is in person face to face.


----------



## Ivanchuk (Oct 24, 2013)

Sunny said:


> I'm new on this forum and just browsing. I'm really impressed with a lot of the wisdom in this topic.
> 
> My own "words of wisdom" are: don't get old. Old age is a state of mind, having very little to do with your chronological age. Some people are young at 90, some are old at 40. Above all, keep moving; don't stagnate, physically or mentally!


Welcome Sunny.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 24, 2013)

GDAD said:


> That they who die with them most toys WIN!!!!:lofl:



They who die with the most toys are dead.


----------



## GDAD (Oct 24, 2013)

That Guy said:


> They who die with the most toys are dead.



Yes But they've had fun along the way!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 26, 2013)

I gave up giving advice or trying to impart wisdom to younger people when I realized they already know everything...I find it a waste of time and breath, neither of which I have much of anymore.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi Ozarkgal, we were really worried about you.  No questions, just really glad to see you posting again.


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 1, 2013)

Unsolicited advice is rarely appreciated. However, what problems we could solve and prevent if only it were. When I get that feeling I remind myself to ' stay inside my own hula hoop'.


----------



## GDAD (Nov 1, 2013)

I do striptease at retirement homes.:banana::applause2:


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 1, 2013)

_Get outa here Gdad, i am the support act for Bonnie & Clyde see picture_

  This is me i am still a bit bashful but will soon have the courage to let it all hang out , so to speak


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 1, 2013)

GDAD said:


> View attachment 3293
> 
> I do striptease at retirement homes.:banana::applause2:



Jillaroo:  





> _Get outa here Gdad, i am the support act for Bonnie & Clyde see picture
> 
> This is me i am still a bit bashful but will soon have the courage to let it all hang out , so to speak_



Are you two hanging out in the wrong thread?...this looks like more "LIES"


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 1, 2013)

SSSHHH don't tell anyone Ozarkgal


----------



## nan (Nov 1, 2013)

I would advice not to worry about  being short of money as nine times out of ten everything works out  in the end,and you have worried for nothing.


----------



## muckferret (Nov 1, 2013)

All of us are like inline filters you let in the clean water and keep the muck out
i suppose the mind works in a similar fashion, anyway back to the question give
the advice if its asked for and you have done your bit, its up to those that asked how
they use it, uncle mucky has spoken.:woohoo1:


----------



## GDAD (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is a bit of advice:
 Here in Australia some tradesmen who get paid cash in hand & those who want to launder illegal monies to avoid taxes,
go to their local clubs where the poker machines are(slot machines) they put in the illegal monies into the machines.
Must be more than $2000, then press collect the club then issues them with a cheque as winnings from poker machines.
They then just take the cheques to the bank & deposit them....simple way to avoid Tax.:stung:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 3, 2013)

I wondered how come some people were so 'lucky' GDAD. 



I always jockey for a discount for cash in hand deals with tradeys, or else bribe 'em by saying they'll get cash if I'm happy with the job and a cheque if I'm not.  I figure if there's any larceny goin' on I want a cut of it.


----------



## RedRibbons (Nov 24, 2013)

Do not trust Anyone, unless you have known them for a very long time. And, also do Not open your door for Anyone, unless you have invited them to your house.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 24, 2013)

Never regret, the things you have done, but regret the things, you havent done!


----------



## GDAD (Nov 25, 2013)

One for the selfish:
ME FIRST,ME SECOND, & ME IF THERE'S ANY LEFT OVER.:what:


----------



## RedRibbons (Nov 27, 2013)

littleowl said:


> Keep your back to the wall and trust no one you do not know personaly.



That is also important online. Do Not give out your personal info to anyone you talk to online. I know, I did and regret it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 27, 2013)

Never back down the stairs while vacuuming:topsy_turvy: and never mix ammonia and bleach:unconscious:


----------

